# Like new 8.6 fisher xv2 stainless steel plow for sale



## Mikey H13 (Feb 16, 2017)

This plow is new last year.. very lite use the only reason im selling is because i just purchased a bigger one.. plow only 4500 obo 203 996 3770 call or text ots located in seymour ct


----------

